# Outside my back yard



## Ringel05

We're in the western edge of the city, large empty fields and pecan groves dot the landscape out here.  Part of a herd of about twenty Pronghorns.


----------



## OldLady

Are those antlers that come off in the Spring or are they horns?


----------



## playtime




----------



## Ringel05

OldLady said:


> Are those antlers that come off in the Spring or are they horns?


They're horns.  The Pronghorn is called an Antelope, the scientific name means Antelope-Goat but they are neither Antelope or Goat.  They are in a Family all of their own and only found on the North American continent.  
They can see 320 degrees and run up to 65 MPH.


----------



## playtime

Ringel05 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are those antlers that come off in the Spring or are they horns?
> 
> 
> 
> They're horns.  The Pronghorn is called an Antelope, the scientific name means Antelope-Goat but they are neither Antelope or Goat.  They are in a Family all of their own and only found on the North American continent.
> They can see 320 degrees and run up to 65 MPH.
Click to expand...


' They can see 320 degrees and run up to 65 MPH '

that is freakin' impressive.  they are pretty critters too.


----------



## tinydancer

Ringel05 said:


> We're in the western edge of the city, large empty fields and pecan groves dot the landscape out here.  Part of a herd of about twenty Pronghorns.



When one star just won't do.................


----------



## Ringel05

playtime said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are those antlers that come off in the Spring or are they horns?
> 
> 
> 
> They're horns.  The Pronghorn is called an Antelope, the scientific name means Antelope-Goat but they are neither Antelope or Goat.  They are in a Family all of their own and only found on the North American continent.
> They can see 320 degrees and run up to 65 MPH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ' They can see 320 degrees and run up to 65 MPH '
> 
> that is freakin' impressive.  they are pretty critters too.
Click to expand...

Skittish as hell, their first instinct at any perceived sign of danger it to run first then look.  I understand they're a major challenge to hunt because their eyesight and flight reactions are so good.  The biggest danger they cause out here is to drivers.


----------



## tinydancer

I'm blessed now to live in the middle of nowhere where on any given day while traveling to civilization  I can witness a Golden and a Bald eagle squaring off over a road kill ...........fill in the blank. But having been a city dweller for many a year, I can appreciate you having this moment to have these sweethearts in your back yard. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ringel05

tinydancer said:


> I'm blessed now to live in the middle of nowhere where on any given day while traveling to civilization  I can witness a Golden and a Bald eagle squaring off over a road kill ...........fill in the blank. But having been a city dweller for many a year, I can appreciate you having this moment to have these sweethearts in your back yard. Thanks for sharing.


We have a couple of herds that live within the city limits.  Not that we're a big city unless you count all the extraterrestrials constantly flying in and out.......


----------



## Foxfyre

Hello and a warm Coffee Shop welcome  to playtime and tinydancer.  I believe this is the first visit for both of you in the Coffee Shop.  Be sure to  read  over the OP for what we are all about here and drag up a chair or bar stool and settle in.

First timers to the Coffee Shop receive a complimentary beverage.  Enjoy.


----------



## Foxfyre

playtime said:


>



I love Credence Clearwater.  Was one of my favorite bands back in the day.


----------



## Ringel05

Foxfyre said:


> Hello and a warm Coffee Shop welcome  to playtime and tinydancer.  I believe this is the first visit for both of you in the Coffee Shop.  Be sure to  read  over the OP for what we are all about here and drag up a chair or bar stool and settle in.
> 
> First timers to the Coffee Shop receive a complimentary beverage.  Enjoy.


Psst!  We're not in the CS.......


----------



## OldLady

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello and a warm Coffee Shop welcome  to playtime and tinydancer.  I believe this is the first visit for both of you in the Coffee Shop.  Be sure to  read  over the OP for what we are all about here and drag up a chair or bar stool and settle in.
> 
> First timers to the Coffee Shop receive a complimentary beverage.  Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psst!  We're not in the CS.......
Click to expand...

I debated telling her, but I didn't want her to take away tiny and playtime's drinks.


----------



## strollingbones

Love the photos


----------



## tinydancer

Ringel05 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm blessed now to live in the middle of nowhere where on any given day while traveling to civilization  I can witness a Golden and a Bald eagle squaring off over a road kill ...........fill in the blank. But having been a city dweller for many a year, I can appreciate you having this moment to have these sweethearts in your back yard. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> We have a couple of herds that live within the city limits.  Not that we're a big city unless you count all the extraterrestrials constantly flying in and out.......
Click to expand...



These are beautiful. Enough for my soul. Well done.


----------



## Foxfyre

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello and a warm Coffee Shop welcome  to playtime and tinydancer.  I believe this is the first visit for both of you in the Coffee Shop.  Be sure to  read  over the OP for what we are all about here and drag up a chair or bar stool and settle in.
> 
> First timers to the Coffee Shop receive a complimentary beverage.  Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psst!  We're not in the CS.......
Click to expand...


Oops.  How did I get in here????????  Oh well, tinydancer and playtime will still be welcome in the CS anytime they choose to visit.     Carry on.


----------



## strollingbones

Why just them?


----------



## Foxfyre

You are already on the roll bones.  I thought this was a first time visit for them 

Everybody who enjoys the Coffee Shop is welcome there.


----------



## Ringel05

Out my front door 12 miles to the left.........

Bitter Lakes on the Pecos River.


----------



## strollingbones

more animals...we just have deer, coyotes, bears and turkeys


----------



## playtime

strollingbones said:


> more animals...we just have deer, coyotes, bears and turkeys



we've had bear sightings in town & a moose in our lake - but deer a plenty, & fox, coyotes beaver, groundhogs & f'n fisher cats.


----------



## Ringel05

Had three hawks circling, was able to get a shot of two.  Not the best shot as I currently only have a 200mm telephoto.


----------



## playtime

we have a few different species of hawks & turkey vultures too.  now they sure ain't pretty.


----------



## petro

Something a bit colder...
Out my backyard...
 
I also get Bald Eagles, occasional White Tail deer, even had a pheasant stick around for a couple of years. A Redtailed Hawk once tore apart a Crow right within our little fenced area. Only 40 miles north of Mpls.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Ringel05 said:


> We're in the western edge of the city, large empty fields and pecan groves dot the landscape out here.  Part of a herd of about twenty Pronghorns.


I had no idea you lived in Africa!


----------



## gallantwarrior

he view out my backyard.  Well, it's from the road in but if you go to the right place on my property, you get this view, too.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Those are very nice pictures. Home...home on the range...uuuuhwhere the deer and the antelope plaaaay...

I can add some deer to the thread, that's about it.


----------

